# Ayuda con Reloj POV o Propeller clock



## andresd0 (Ago 24, 2008)

alguien tiene idea o conocimiento como lograr unos efectos tan deslumbrantes como los de este video 

YouTube - The Propeller Clock - Final Version

o este

YouTube - My Propeller Clock


seria magnifico si entre todos aportaramos conocimientos y lograramos hacer  uno propio, con pic obviamente ya que los popeller son un poco costosos ya que en colombia cuesta alrededor de 43 dolares


----------



## gzaloprgm (Ago 24, 2008)

Propeller significa 'flotando', no indica que lo hagan con esa empresa de microcontroladores.

Básicamente es una tira de leds, un motor, un pic y para detectar comienzo de giro y velocidad del motor:

Un iman y un sensor hall / reed switch
Un Emisor y receptor de infrarrojo 
Un encoder

Basicamente el truco es contar cuanto tiempo tarda en dar la vuelta y dividirlo en 60, eso da 60 pixeles de 'ancho' y después prender todas las lineas cuando sean los segundos:

1º Segundo: Prender línea 1 (ni bien es detectado el sensor)
2º Segundo: Prender línea 2 (ni bien es detectado el sensor + (velocidad (v/s) /60))
2º Segundo: Prender línea 3 (ni bien es detectado el sensor + 2*(velocidad (v/s) /60))

Eso solo para el segundero, pero espero que se entienda.

Saludos,
Gonzalo


----------



## victor manuel (Ago 24, 2008)

Aunque tambien es mas sencillo solo realizar un mensaje con el mismo concepto del propeller clock, solo tenemos que sincronizar todo bien.

primero tomar un diametro que va desde el eje del motor de DC a la linea de leds y contabilizar el numero deleds que caben en la circunferencia que se dibujara por el giro del moto . despues proponer una matriz de leds y ver cuales son los leds que deseamos que enciendan, es te paso consiste solo en la programacion del microcontrolador y que sea exacta la salida y tiempo de maquina que se utilice para que no haya un defasamiento delencendido y apagado.

Lo mas complicdo es alimentar elcircuito que sera montado sobre la helice ya que creo yo que es unpequeño problema pasar alimentacion del rotor ó (eje) , al circuito instalado en la helice , 
Ah y algo muy importante es calcular bien y verificar que sea correcta la velocidad del motor y el equilibrio del la helice, esto para que se vea un efecto optimo y genial.


----------



## cesartm (Dic 22, 2008)

Queridos amigos:

Con respecto a tus comentarios, sobre como construir el Propeller Clock de Bob Blick, he encontrado mucha información y diferentes disenos, solo quisiera que me ayudaran en algunas dudar soble el circuito donde lo he montado en mi protoboard pero los led permanecen prendidos, esto es normal? o tienen que parpadear o tienes que hacer esto ultimo cuando los cables esten tocando las escobillas del motor que por supuesto lo aran.

Otro que encontre aqui: http://www.electronixandmore.com/project/propclock/index.html para los que no quieren modificar el motor si no tan solo tomar tierra desde el eje, como pueden ver en el primer diagrama se hace uso de un IR led que de hecho ya lo monte en mi proto y es la misma cosa cuando le acerco el otro led no se apaga, si alguien lo ha hecho podria ayudarme a responder algunas preguntas.

Muchas Gracias


----------



## cevollin (Mar 20, 2009)

ohh sorprendente estaria bien hacerse un relog de ese tipo


----------



## Padrino (Mar 20, 2009)

Un saludo a todos.


     Les paso la liga de una página con un interesante proyecto de POV, que puede servir para este hilo del reloj virtual...

http://www.retrobrad.com/electronics/


----------



## jalva (Mar 21, 2009)

algunas páginas mas...

http://www.ian.org/HD-Clock/

esta me pareció la mejor...   http://alan-parekh.com/projects/hard-drive-clock/ con un 16f628...!


----------



## Tucker (Mar 21, 2009)

Muy interesante.


----------



## jandrox92 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hola 
Alguno tiene una idea o sugerencia de como sensar cada vez que da una vuelta ?
yo nesesito que cada vez que pasa por un lugar determino (punto x)
el circuito o sensor entrague un pulso de manera tal que se pueda ingresar una señal al micro para que comiense a dibujar nuevamente


----------



## jalva (Jun 8, 2009)

Con un optoacoplador, al pasar por una parte blanca o reflectiva... a cada vuelta.


----------



## Don Barredora (Jun 8, 2009)

Amazing.. taria lindo armar uno de estos.. voy a ver q consigo de información..


----------



## alexus (Jun 8, 2009)

en el tema " fotos de montajes electronicos hechos en casa" hay algo asi, pero es con pocos led´s pero para empezar da!


----------



## guillecba (Ago 24, 2009)

Hola muchachos, estoy tratando de armar el reloj de ésta página:

Propeller Clock

El circuito se alimenta desde el motor pero no me queda muy claro como conectarlo. Tampoco me queda claro que tipo de motor usar porque aparentemente uno de los tres 
terminales de la alimentación indica al pic cuando el motor da una vuelta pero no estoy completamente seguro, yo probé con un cooler con tres terminales pero no funcionó. También probé con un motor común y conecté la carcasa del motor al tercer terminal de alimentación pero sin éxito.
De todas formas también armé el circuito de ésta página (el primero) que usa un fototransistor y un led infrarrojo y está basado en el circuito de la página anterior:

Propeller Clock

El problema es que al conectarlo se encienden todos los LEDs por un instante, luego se apagan pero no se vuelven a encender mas. Probé de acercar y alejar el led infrarrojo pero no pasa nada.
Usé el Proteus para simular el circuito y hace lo mismo (se encienden y se apagan los Leds).
Alguien me puede orientar sobre que puede estar pasando?
Tambien me gustaría saber como es el tema con el motor de tres terminales.
Gracias de antemano
Saludos!


----------



## retrotero (Oct 31, 2009)

Buenas a todos.

Soy un electronico que estoy enseñandome a programar pics, y en especial empece con el 12f629 de un circuito de Jose Pino que se llama "Air display". Para que lo vean el enlace es este: http://josepino.com/?air_display.

Bueno, Arme el programador de este mismo señor, el JDM programer, y comence a programar el pic poniendole su archivo hex y usando el Icprog configurandolo, leyendo muchos foros y tutoriales y no he podido programarlo por nada en el mundo.

http://josepino.com/?pic_programmer1

Entre varias cosas que lei por ahi, lei que si el ordenador era un AMD, no funcionaba por puerto serie.

Mi ordenador es un AMD K7 Athlon y medi tensiónes del puerto serie y nada... No llegaba a la tension para estabilizar a 5.1 voltios del zener que lleva el programador.

Lo cambie a otro ordenador que tengo, Pentium 4, pero con la sorpresa que no lleva puerto serie, que el COM 1 es el puerto paralelo. Le hice la transformacion al programador del pinout de rs 232 a puerto paralelo, soldando las patillas del conector paralelo de la siguiente manera:

puert. serie--------- puert. paralelo

-----3 -------------------2
-----4 -------------------20
-----5 -------------------7
-----7--------------------4
-----8 -------------------5

Y no consigo programarlo, es mas el valor osccal lo he perdido y cuando borro el pic al verificar en blanco me da error en archivo 0000h.

Hasta aqui ya estoy hasta los huevos, y me armo otro programador sencillo pero con alimentacion externa que lo saco del usb del mismo ordedanor 5V.

Este es el ciruito sencillo que uso en el pentium y cuando borro el pic, al leeerlo me sale todas las filas 0000 0000 0000 0000.....

Como he dicho antes, estoy hasta los mismisimos cojones de programar, borrarlo y verificarlo dandome errores veinte mil veces que lo he hecho.

En resumen; aunque me digais que por ahi hay muchos tutoriales e hilos abiertos sobre este tema, necesito que me digais como se programa este pic 12f629 paso por paso, configuraciones de Icprog, del puerto COM 1, bits por segundo,bits de datos, paridad..., "QUE YO YA ESTOY PARIENDO POR NO TIRARLO TODO A LA BASURA", control de flujo, como recuperar el valor OSCCAL del pic, tipo de ordenador AMD, Pentium, en portatiles dicen que no saca la minima tension por el puerto, y cosas que no sepa y lo que estoy haciendo mal, etc...etc...etc....

Gracias a todos as. Un saludo.


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 1, 2009)

La manera simple:

Si ya tienes todo armado y lo unico que te detiene es el programador, por que no buscas que te presten uno con algun compañero de la escuela y lo programas alli? tambien en algunas casas de electronica tienen ese servicio, les llevas el programa y te tienen el chip listo en 5 minutos y ademas no cobran nada caro....

Otra opcion es que vayas considerando armar tu propio programador basado en USB....


----------



## retrotero (Nov 2, 2009)

Hola The Invader. Este proyecto consiste en hacer mensajes en el aire mediante una hilera de leds que estan conectados a un pic previamente programado para hacer estos mensajes. Se llama P.O.V (Persistence of Vision). Esta hilera de leds que con 7 ó 8 leds bastan se hacen girar sobre un eje de un motor en el que al girar muy rapido estos leds, es cuando se ven estos mensajes relativamente "en el aire" porque a esa velocidad, tu no ves la hilera de leds.

Voy a poner unos videos sacados de internet para ver el efecto lo bonito que queda. En este caso es un reloj.





 
Este es un nombre de un tipo:





 
Entonces el problema que tengo es como configurar por ejemplo el IC Prog, los parametros que tiene si los tengo que activar o no del 12F629, el WDT,PWRT,BODEN,CP,CPD, etc, etc.

Espero que me puedas ayudar en algo. Por favor paso a paso.


----------



## retrotero (Nov 3, 2009)

Bueno Señores, Ya lo tengo solucionado. Al final me han traido nuevos pics y he programado uno y sin problemas. Todo correcto.

El problema, ¡claro esta! es que el primer pic que intente programar, le hice tantas pruebas de programacion, como dije al principio que lo programe y borre el mismo pic 20.000 veces porque me daba error de programacion, hasta que ahora me he dado cuenta que lo casqué.

Es cierto que los primerizos en aprender algo siempre pagan el pato, en este caso el primer pic.

Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas y un saludo a todos los foreros.

Desde España.


----------



## luigitkt (Abr 17, 2010)

Hola que tal amigos tengo algunas dudas al respecto del "Propeller clock"
1.- como tomo la energía de mi motor para mis leds, es decir al desarmar el motor, de donde tomo la alimentación y la tierra
2.- es necesario el uso de un encoder con un fotodiodo(Rx) y su respectivo emisor
o lo puedo manipular tan solo programando mi pic que enciendera los leds a dterminado intervalo de tiempo??


----------



## Beamspot (Abr 18, 2010)

1º. Lo de la energía es uno de los puntos difíciles de este tipo de proyectos. Hay soluciones variadas (escobillas, inducción, transformadores), pero ninguna es sencilla, y en muchos casos, éstas son las causantes del mayor problema mecánico.
2º Al menos necesitas un sistema de sincronización para saber en que momento pasas por el águlo 0 o de referencia. Si no, te encontrarás con que el mensaje va rotando respecto de lo que quieres ver, y además, esta rotación no es constante. Con un simple fotodiodo en  un lado (el móvil) y un led en la parte fija, tienes más que suficiente. También se puede usar un sistema basado en imán fijo y bobina móvil, que te induce picos de tensión, que igual te bastan para alimentar el sistema, aunque eso es complicado.


----------



## 1jabato1 (May 18, 2010)

Si alguien puede ayudar con la inducción de tensión a la placa en movimiento se lo agradecería muchísimo,es lo que me falta para seguir haciendo pruebas.Ya probe lo de las escobillas con un motor de hdd,pero no podia superar las 1000rpms(la placa era muy pesada).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLi4EJ6rpEg&feature=channel

Mi intención es usar el motor de un ventilador y latches para controlar los leds rgb,dividir la circunferencia en sesenta partes y cada una de estas en 16,con lo que tendriamos 4096 colores por led(16x16x16),la programacion seria laboriosa,pero,no complicada y girando a unas 2400rpm podemos usar una vuelta para mostrar y otra para nuestro código.

No se si me explico con claridad???

Saludos


----------



## faintZed (Ago 2, 2010)

alguien tiene algun modelo de circuito del reloj?


----------



## 1jabato1 (Ago 4, 2010)

Hola.
Te adjunto algunos esquemas:
El primero no lo he probado.
El segundo es el del vídeo del post.
El tercero esta en proyecto.

Espero te sirvan.
Saludos!!
Javi.


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 4, 2010)

AHHHHH!!!! NO LO PUEDO CREER!!!

al fin lo encontre!!!
un compañero como proyecto final hizo esto! ESTO!!!
y se suponía que tenian queser inventos todo! de 0...nada de internet (igualmente todos algunas ayudas sacabamos jeje)
peor éste tipo se las dió de groso....AJJAAAA!!! TE AGARRE!!!! es el mismo proyecto!!

igual, ya fue porque ya nos egresamos...jeje que tipo eh?


----------



## faintZed (Ago 4, 2010)

1jabato1 dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Te adjunto algunos esquemas:
> El primero no lo he probado.
> El segundo es el del vídeo del post.
> ...




estan buenos los circuitos pero si tuvieran la programacion en lenguaje C se les agradeceria mucho


----------



## sisobot (Nov 9, 2010)

hola 
bueno quisiera que me ayuden dandome informacion para realizar este proyecto tan interesante, yo soy estudiante de ing.mecatronica. 
si tienen el circuito y la programacion del pic favor mandenmelos a mi correo es: 








les estare muy agradesido por su ayua


----------



## @f2504 (Nov 9, 2010)

Esto es un proyecto mio de MUYYY largo plazo! jajaja


----------



## edsonlopez1 (Dic 8, 2010)

Acaso propeller cloks se puede simular en proteus 

si lo pueden subanlo pliss..


----------



## mrvn2009 (Dic 14, 2010)

si brother solo tienes que armar el circuito y implementar la programacion mandando a llamar el archivo *.hex


----------



## Shipeaar (Ago 12, 2011)

Hey alguien tiene mas o menos la programacion del los pic?


----------



## demonjeff (Ago 14, 2011)

Hola a todos bueno yo tambien realize este proyecto, el cual por cierto es un poco tediosos pero no imposible de hacerlo, bueno bueno yo use de guia esta paguina:

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/forosmf/proyectos-con-pic/display-pov/

Como verán hay te explica como hacerlo y como programarlo hasta tiene el diagrama y bueno yo lo realice a mi manera ya que no contaba con algunos componentes, use uno de los 8 CNY70 que tengo de un robot seguidor de linea que tengo bueno también les dejare el PBC que hice espero que les sirva de algo.






este es el que yo hice y bueno si tiene alguna duda, aqui estare

olvidaba el codigo es este:


```
'****************************************************************
'*  Name    : DISPLAY POV.BAS                                   *
'*  Author  : Jeff Achulli Livia                                *
'*  Notice  : Copyright (c) 2010 [select VIEW...EDITOR OPTIONS] *
'*          : All Rights Reserved                               *
'*  Date    : --/--/---                                         *
'*  Version : 1.0                                               *
'*  Notes   :                                                   *
'*          :                                                   *
'****************************************************************
CMCON = 7
TRISB=0
TRISA=%00000111

SACA VAR BYTE
DATO VAR BYTE
'~
PORTB=0
INICIO:
    IF PORTA.1=0 THEN
        GOSUB PROGRAMA
    ELSE 
        PORTB=0
    ENDIF
    GOTO INICIO
    
PROGRAMA:

    FOR SACA= 0 TO 55
    lookup SACa,[112,0,240,0,192,0,192,0,255,0,127,0,0,0,255,0,255,0,219,0,219,_
    0,219,0,195,0,0,0,255,0,255,0,27,0,27,0,27,0,3,0,0,0,255,0,255,0,27,0,27,0,_
    27,0,3,0,0,0],dato 
    PORTB=DATO
    PAUSEus 230
    NEXT SACA
    RETURN    
    END
```


----------



## 1jabato1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hola .
Compartir es de sabios.
Un saludo


----------



## JiGaMoVe (Oct 6, 2011)

Bueno estoy pensando hacer este circuito para la expotecnia de mi colegio

http://www.bobblick.com/techref/projects/propclock/propclock.html

Y la verdad es que todavia no entiendo la parte en la que el circuito se alimenta del motor tampoco entiendo la parte en la que el motor va conectado al PIC para saber su ubicación si me pudieran ayudar con esto estaría muy agradecido


----------



## DSP (Oct 6, 2011)

Que opinan de este:

Ver el archivo adjunto 61068

Es de 1m de diametro


----------



## rodrigocuellar (Oct 25, 2011)

alquien tiene el esquema de este reloj?


----------



## lubeck (Oct 25, 2011)

gzaloprgm dijo:
			
		

> Propeller significa 'flotando', no indica que lo hagan con esa empresa de microcontroladores.


  mi aporte....
propeller no significa "flotando", seria floating...

no se como seria la traducción exacta de propeller en este caso, pero se refiere a helice o propela...


----------



## goguma (Nov 3, 2011)

Buenísimo el aporte de todos, me ayudaron bastante, tenía muchas dudas sobre este reloj y después de leer todos los comentarios me las despejaron todas , al menos las más importantes. Si logro que me funcione lo subo a compartir con ustedes. 

Saludos


----------



## FaintMX (Feb 8, 2012)

Hola que tal a todos, esta vez vengo a pedir la colaboracion de ustedes. Actualmente estoy realizando el proyecto de un propeller clock usando un motor drum brushless (de esos que se pueden encontrar en viejas VHS). He notado que el principal problema de estos relojes es la transmision de energia a la parte rotatoria , y debido a esto me entro la espinita de usar un brushless , ademas de ser muy silenciosos.

Investigando un poco por la web , me encontre un articulo muy interesante: 

http://www.neoteo.com/transformador-rotativo-para-propeller-clock

Donde se muestra el como modificar el motor. Creo yo he conseguido un motor muy parecido al del articulo y pienso que me es util, el problema es que no tengo la mas minima idea de como controlar mi motor.

Encontre otro articulo donde hacen un control PLL para este motor, no se si alguien ya lo haya hecho y me aconseje un poco??

http://www.neoteo.com/pll-para-motores-brushless-ii

Debido a que es un motor sincrono, creo que no me salvo de tener que hacer un circuito de control.

Espero y me puedan orientar
Saludos


----------



## R-Mario (Feb 8, 2012)

Pues si te das cuenta ya tienen integrado el circuito de control asi que solo busca la hoja de datos de ese integrado y el manual de la videocasetera y tendras lo que necesitas, en realidad se reduce a aplicar una señal de reloj y algunos niveles de tension es relativamente facil


----------



## FaintMX (Feb 8, 2012)

Gracias por tu respuesta , he estado buscando el integrado (m51721 atl) y la verdad es realmente dificil encontralo, ya que lo encontre en integrados de 12 pines y este tiene 20. Lo mas parecido q pude encontrar fue este diagrama de una pagina rusa 

http://eleckon.narod.ru/DATASHEETS/M51721ATL.bmp 

Si es que no tengo mala vista , los pines que deberian ser el de control y el de GND no estan a nada en la placa de mi motor , solo me coincidieron con los que van a VCC. 

Me tendre a arriesgar a probar los pines, despues les cuento como me fue


----------



## R-Mario (Feb 9, 2012)

Pues si que esta dificil encontrar la datasheet de ese integrado, probaste a buscar el manual de reparacion de la video donde lo sacaste, ahi debe venir al menos la funcion de los pines del conector, ten cuidado en ubicar a VCC y GND, no debe ser dificil casi siempre se les pone un capacitor electrolitico polarizado y asi te das cuenta, y para las señales de control colocar resistencias en serie asi evitas hacer un corto muy loco


----------



## kukoko (Jul 3, 2012)

Buenas!

Acudo a la inteligencia de todos para saber si alguien ya ha realizado este proyecto que es un _visualizador dinamico de mensajes con PIC y leds_ 
se encuentra en el siguiente vinculo :

http://es.scribd.com/doc/4198698/visulaizador-de-mensajes-con-pic

He investigado mucho ya que quiero realizarlo pero me encuentro con problemas en el diagrama ya que no conozco el componente al que puede referirse donde dice "rotor de inercia"

si alguien ha realizado este proyecto y puede contarme su experiencia estare eternamente agradecida, y si no apareciese nadie asi, alguien que me ayude a descifrar todo el diagrama sera igualmente una gran ayuda



Subo la imagen del diagrama por si hubiera gente que no quiere entrar a mirar en la pagina, tan solo tengo la duda de que es ese componente que dice cambio de giro??... agradezco la ayuda

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 3, 2012)

Deduzco que eso es un visualizador que se basa en la persistencia de la retina, va sobre un eje y gira.


----------



## kukoko (Jul 3, 2012)

asi parece. pero lo que no puedo reconocer es ese componente que dice cambio de giro, parece un pulsador o una pequeña bobina


he buscado en la libreria de proteus, entre los interruptores (ya que algo asi parece) y no he encontrado nada


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 4, 2012)

Hola Kukoko

Esos componente por los que preguntas son interruptores. Iguales a los que están conectados a los PIN’s 1, 2 y 3 del PIC.

Y efectivamente como deduce Scooter:
_Deduzco que eso es un visualizador que se basa en la persistencia de la retina, va sobre un eje y gira._
También llamado *POV*. De las siglas en ingles: *P*ersistence *O*f *V*ision –Persistencia De La Visión-.

Entra a este enlace, en las primeras figuras color ámbar aparece un Display que utiliza ese efecto POV.
http://www.neoteo.com/pov-escribe-con-luz-en-el-aire

Para que puedas continuar con ese proyecto es necesario que te inscribas en aquella WEB de donde sacaste la información que presentaste. Una vez inscrito puedes bajar toda la información para el desarrollo.
Tambien puedes conseguir esa Info. subiendo un proyecto con toda la información pertinente.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## kukoko (Jul 5, 2012)

Muchisimas gracias por la respuesta! Pero entonces, en el diagrama que subi, si esos componentes con los que tenia duda son interruptores hacen falta que esten? Que pasa si simplemente no los conecto, a mi parecer no cierran nada, o estoy equivocada?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 5, 2012)

Hola kukoko

Para desarrollar ese proyecto se requiere un archivo del tipo .HEX o .BIN que creo que no tienes.
Ese archivo, por medio de un programador, se le “Mete” al PIC para que haga lo que se ve en el enlace que pusiste en tu mensaje original.

Por qué dices que no hacen nada los interruptores ??
Fijate bien: lo que hacen es aplicar un 0 o un 1 a las entradas del PIC en los PIN’s 1, 2, 3,17 y 18.
Ya por medio del programa hace esto o aquello; no sé que haga pues desconosco el contenido de ese archivo que te hace falta.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## kukoko (Jul 6, 2012)

Entonces realmente para esos pines me bastaría un solo interruptor? Cumpliria la funcion on/off este interruptor? Ya que no veo otro que pueda hacer lo mismo. En la pagina del comienzo hay una imagen con el programa para el pic


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 6, 2012)

Hola Kukoko

No, No creo que cumpliría la función On/Off ya que el diseño original fue hecho para que funcione con todos los interruptores que se ven en la imagen que adjuntaste. Tendrías que modificar el programa para el PIC.

Si en la página del comienzo hay una imagen con el programa para el PIC y lo puedes hacer con editor de texto hazlo. Pero luego lo tienes que compilar para generar el archivo tipo .HEX y asignárselo al PIC por medio del ISIS de Proteus.
Si todo funciona bien entonces puedes desarrollar el circuito en la realidad pero necesitarás un programador de PIC’s.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## kukoko (Jul 6, 2012)

comprendo.entonces para que tendria tantos interruptores? distintos mensajes tal vez? en breve subo el programa, el cto no tiene un on/off entonces?

MrCarlos valoro muchisimo la ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 6, 2012)

Hola Kukoko

Es muy probable que tenga tantos interruptores para mostrar diferentes mensajes. Tal vez también pueda mostrar un reloj. O, con una combinación de interruptores cerrados y abiertos puedas poner a tiempo ese reloj.
Fíjate, razonando un poco: 2 interruptores son para el cambio de dirección. Y quedan 3 interruptores para otras 7 funciones. Cierto ??
Qué funciones son esas ?? Quien sabe... solo el autor del circuito lo sabe. 
Entrando al enlace que anotaste en tu primer mensaje aparece algo de información de ese circuito pero parece ser muy escueta pues no leí nada al respecto de los interruptores.

Tal vez, bajando toda la documentación, venga en ella algo más de información; pero para poder bajar esa documentación es necesario inscribirte en aquella página WEB o subir un diseño con toda su documentación.

En la imagen que adjuntaste no aparece ningún interruptor para encender o apagar el circuito pero en la simulación se lo puedes agregar.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## kukoko (Jul 6, 2012)

he bajado la documentacion y mas de la que hemos visto en la primera pagina, no hay mas nada aparte de ello, la adjunto por si acaso

ademas tambien adjunto el txt del programa, que por lo poco que di de programacion de pic, me parece que le falta el encabezado no? donde se dice que pic se usara y demas

sera que el proyecto saldra si se monta y programa tal cual esta?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 6, 2012)

Hola Kukoko

Si ya no hay más documentación de lo que hemos visto entonces faltan algunos datos. Por ejemplo:
A qué velocidad de giro funciona ese sistema ??
A que distancia deben estar los LED’s para que se vea bien la imagen que proyecta al girar estos ??
Etc.

El archivo que subiste en formato .TXT al parecer es formato .ASM y le faltan datos.
Sin embargo compila ese archivo .TXT cambiándole la extensión a .ASM ya que tengas el archivo en formato .HEX se lo asignas al PIC en el ISIS de Proteus. Y corres la simulación a ver que hace.
No esperes que se “note” algo leíble en los LED’s pues estos deben estar girando.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## kukoko (Jul 9, 2012)

MrCarlos

Finalmente luego de debatir con un amigo electronico, decidi optar por el proyecto de neoteo, que ud me facilito, ahora mas bien lo que me queda es tratar (digo asi ya que no lo se hacer) de armar el programa para ese cto.

Eternamente agradecida Sr.!


----------



## francos (Ago 21, 2012)

Este tema hace mucho que no se discute, pero estoy diseñando este proyecto, y buenisimo por demonjeff que compartio semejante informacion, pero quiero saber si alguien sabe como se hace la parte que hace girar a esta plaqueta !, como se diseña y demas.

Muchas gracias, saludos


----------



## rodrigocuellar (Ago 22, 2012)

Si alguien tiene como hacerlo detalladamente se los agradecería mucho. Yo solo tengo el q*ue* da vuelta y se ve*n* palabras, pero q*u*iero ese relo*j*. Saludos.


----------



## Soopy46 (Ago 29, 2012)

yo me quiero hacer uno, pero me preocupa como adaptar la placa para el motor. mas que nada porque tiene que estar bien centrado todo para que no se mueva..

otro problema que se me viene a la cabeza es la alimentación, como le doy tensión al brazo mobil?


Saludos y gracias


----------



## German1989 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hola! Busque en tooodo el foro y no lo encontre así que voy a preguntar, estoy haciendo un POV con led, y funciona todo barbaro, pero quiero hacerlo girar usando una fuente como proponen en 

http://www.neoteo.com/transformador-rotativo-para-propeller-clock

Usando el cabezal de una video vhs vieja, el problema que tengo es que el cabezal que tengo yo tiene 4 bobinas internas, salen 8 cables que no se como conectarlos o si los conecte bien el circuito esta mal, use el mismo circuito propuesto en la pagina de neoteo! si alguno hizo algo parecido y me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria muuuuchooo!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2012)

Alimentá una de las bobinas primarias con un 555 , capacitor de 0,5 uF en serie y luego buscá la señal en las bobinas secundarias , no hace falta que el motor gire para la prueba.

También podés alimentar la bobina con audio y buscarla con un auricular


----------



## German1989 (Sep 6, 2012)

Muchas gracias!!! voy a probar con eso!!! hasta que no me funcione voy a seguir intentando!! cuando me salga algo subo lo que hice!! saludos!!


----------



## willyfv (Sep 7, 2012)

¿Alguien sabe o hay algún tutorial de como pasar las imágenes a forma radial?
Osea para hacer las imágenes como la que muestra el amigo DSP


----------



## anderneo (May 26, 2013)

venga pero para el propelerRGB1 cual es la programacion para el pic por que he intentado que funcione pero nada, necesito una ayuda

gracias


----------



## DSP (Jun 2, 2013)

Ok, a grandes rasgos este es el procedimiento que en algun momento usé utilizando C y PIC18:

-Se hace una barra de leds con toda su electronica necesaria para prender cualquier convinacion. Es decir debe ser posible prender varios led simultaneamente o individualmente.

-Se pone un sensor para el punto 0

-Se programa de la siguiente manera:
  Se deben definir coordenadas polares, se puede dibujar para darse una idea: un circulo dividido angularmente y a la vez radialmente, es decir dibujan un criculo dividido en varias partes cada n grados; a su vez hay que dividirlo por medio de circulos menores cada ciertos centimetros o milimetros segun la escala que ocupen. Este dibujo debe corresponder con el diseño real.

  Utilizaremos ese grafico para dibujar pixeles y asi formar imagenes. Esto puede ser manejado de manera estatica o dinamica, es decir, pueden ser imagenes fijas o imagenes creadas en tiempo de ejecucion.

  Ahora crearemos un "bufer" de memoria RAM que no es mas que un arreglo donde pintaremos esa imagen (de manera virtual). Se deben crear funciones para escribir pixeles o bitmaps o texto, pero siempre interactuaran sobre ese bufer, no lo haran directamente hacia los LED. Toda imagen, pixel, o texto que se quiera mostrar se hará escribiendo en ese bufer. El modo en que estará estructurado depende de cuantos led se manejan, si es RGB y del propio estilo de programación de cada quien. Lo importante es guardar una estructura bien definida para escribir, pues estos datos serán leidos por otra parte del programa para recuperar la imagen y asi poder "barrerla"

  Arrancamos un temporizador, preferentemente de 16 bits (un TIMER del PIC), este nos servirá para medir el tiempo que tarda en dar una vuelta nuestra tira de led. Entre mas veloz se incremente este TIMER mejor resolucion podremos manejar (los calculos dependen del hardware)

  Activamos dos interrupciones independientes, una se activara con el sensor de vuelta completa y en su rutina capturamos el valor entregado por el timer y ese valor lo dividimos entre el numero de posiciones angulares que definimos en nuestro diagrama. El resultado se ocupa para definir otro temporizador diferente que activara otra interrupcion cuya rutina se encargará de mostrar los pixeles correspondientes al angulo actual segun un indice que se incrementara por cada llamada a dicha rutina y se resetea cada que es detectado el punto cero. Para activar dichos pixeles debemos ser capaces de tomar los datos del bufer mencionado anteriormente.

En pocas palabras, se requiere cierta multitarea. La funcion principal (main() en C) contiene llamadas a funciones de escritura (que escribiran bits o bytes en el bufer); Una interrupcion que medirá el tiempo de la vuelta completa y una segunda interrupción que activara los leds correspondientes al angulo en que se encuentra la tira de LED

Espero haberme explicado bien.


----------



## Sojue (Ago 25, 2013)

nesecito saber de cuantas Revoluciones Por Minuto es este ventilador  
MYTEK 16in PISO 3347

esta la pueden encontrar en esta pagina web
http://ventiladores.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=6

NO e podido encontrar esa caracteristica en la web sobre este ventilador, este dato me va a servir para un proyecto de electronica.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ago 25, 2013)

porque no mandas un correo a la compañia.... tal vez ellos te pudieran ayudar...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2013)

A ver . . .  la velocidad sincrónica de esos motores suele ser de 1500 rpm para 50 Hz , y disminuye por el resbalamiento al impulsar las aspas , es probable que esté cerca de las 1000 rpm a máxima velocidad . . .

Saludos !


----------



## willyfv (Ago 25, 2013)

@Sojue saludos, disculpa la pregunta que proyecto piensas hacer


----------



## Sojue (Ago 25, 2013)

POV, se nesecita saber cuantas RPM para calcular cuantas vueltas de en un segundo y como un segundo tiene 1000 milesimas en tonses las divido y el resultado es el tiempo que se tarda en dar un vuelta y ese resultado lo divido entre 360 que represetan los grados de un circulo para poder saber en que momento de la vuelta encenderlo.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 25, 2013)

Sojue dijo:
			
		

> POV, se nesecita saber cuantas RPM para calcular cuantas vueltas de en un segundo y como un segundo tiene 1000 milesimas en tonses las divido y el resultado es el tiempo que se tarda en dar un vuelta y ese resultado lo divido entre 360 que represetan los grados de un circulo para poder saber en que momento de la vuelta encenderlo.



Tarea:  

- Analizar por qué ese método NO sirve.

- Analizar por qué conviene toda la vida un índice óptico.


----------



## willyfv (Ago 25, 2013)

yo estoy trabajando en lo mismo, normalmente se usan retardos para cada led, se usan un sensor que te indica donde va iniciar a mostrar los caracteres, el tiempo puede ser en micro segundo o milisegundos...


http://www.ianpaterson.org/projects/spokepov20050704/


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 25, 2013)

Amigo Sojue, el compañero Eduardo, se refiere a que necesitas un indice, para el cual sincronizar el barrido de datos. La forma mas sencilla es utilizar un sistema optico que indica GRADO 0.


----------



## kenoby (Dic 25, 2014)

hola, felices fiestas a todos, eh estado viendo el siguiente enlace de la pagina de neoteo:

http://www.neoteo.com/transformador-rotativo-para-propeller-clock/

El cual propone un transformador rotatorio usando un motor brushless, lamentablemente no se encuentra el link del circuito, pero aclara que el mismo otorga una señal de un par de MHrz para exitar el primario y un duty corto como para no calentar el bobinado. No encuentro el ciruito en ninguna pagina. ¿alguno tendría el circuito? o que valores me recomiendan? los diodos son de alta frecuencia?






Supongo que la configuracion es similar a la siguiente:





 ...


----------



## kenoby (Ene 17, 2015)

Buenos días a todos. 
Necesito ayuda porque hace unos días terminé un POV  con un PIC16F628 y un optoacoplador,y un motor  tipo jaula de ardilla.

El problema es que después de unos usos, en la pruebas en un par de días, noto que si bien el texto no se modifica, algunas luces que componen las letras empiezan a titilar aleatoriamente.
Por ejemplo: que de la barra de LED que compone la letra i, el punto de la i por una revolución del motor se apague y no siempre, este problema es en la misma letra.

Al principio supuse que era la conexión, que por cierto está hecha con alambre de cobre esmaltado hacia los LED para disminuir el peso.
Pero al regrabar el programa el problema se solucionó y tengo miedo que la inductancia del motor afecte.
Si bien está bastante lejos como a 10 cm del PIC o ¿bien podría ser la propia inductancia que genere el PIC con el cableado que le puse? o quiza no sea nada de eso.

El PIC funciona con el oscilador interno y se alimenta todo a través de una pista con escobillas.
¿Existirán PIC falsificados? Ya que siempre me lo cobran a $30, que es la mitad de lo que los venden en otros locales.


----------



## tourdefran (Dic 6, 2016)

Hola Kenoby, 
Encontré este hilo porque casualmente estaba buscando un circuito similar al de NeoTeo. Podrías compartir el circuito que usaste vos por favor? Yo planeo armarlo una Arduino nano o un ATtiny85 multiplexado. Seguiste teniendo problemas con el PIC o se solucionó definitivamente al reescribir el programa? 
Gracias, saludos!


----------

